# Bringing back Cruising on 'E' Street



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Bringing back Cruising on 'E' Street


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

One mile doesn't seem like a lot. Anything interesting on that stretch of E st.?


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 8 2011, 03:47 PM~20044603
> *One mile doesn't seem like a lot. Anything interesting on that stretch of E st.?
> *


its good stretch we can crusie both ways also there is a lot of parking and parking lots along the way


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Mar 9 2011, 06:44 AM~20049403
> *its good stretch we can crusie both ways also there is a lot of parking and parking lots along the way
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Mar 8 2011, 07:33 AM~20041058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a map of the route i have family a few blocks from the orange show


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

Just an interesting article i found.


The coming of the freeway in the 1950s and '60s brought permanent changes to the city's traffic flow. The east-west 10 Freeway siphoned traffic from the east-west Third and Fifth streets, and the north-south 215 Freeway, with all its exits routing traffic to the east, diverted traffic from Mount Vernon Avenue. 

And popular restaurants such as McDonald's, and department stores such as Harris', and cinemas such as the Crest and Ritz, all on the north-south E Street, paralleling the freeway several blocks to the east, acted as magnets for the redirected traffic. 

E Street became the city's new main drag. 

During the 1950s and '60s, cruising became a favorite pastime for San Bernardino's youth culture, an energetic mix of students and airmen from nearby Norton Air Force Base, along with visiting fun-seekers from throughout the Southland. 

Steve Portias, a veteran of the '60s cruising scene who still lives in San Bernardino, remembers the nights when there was bumper-to-bumper traffic on E Street and adjacent streets from the National Orange Show to 40th Street. There were more than a dozen drive-in restaurants along the route, all of them packed, he said. 

There were many other gathering spots, too. 

"Some of the other hangouts were the Muntz Stereo store where they sold the new four- and eight-track tapes and tape decks," he remembers. "Night club hangouts were Aquarius, Cop Out, Ash Grove, Family Dog and my favorite hangout, Eros & Bogarts, on 10th and E Street, where acts like Van Halen, Joan Jett, Lee Michaels and Squeeze all played before they were big-time performers." 

Sidewalks and parking lots along the route were as packed with people as the street, Portias remembers. "Hundreds of cars and vans that were not cruising would park along E Street and people would just hang out with friends and watch the custom cars and hot rods," he said. 

There never was a dull moment, he recalls. 

"Some drag racing challenges were done on E Street and many more were taken to settle bets at Green Spot Road or Cajon Boulevard," he said. "Then, after a long night of cruising, many would head to the famous 'Point,' the lookout at the end of E street at 37th Street just below the Castaway Restaurant. A hundred cars would park up to four deep and check out the city lights and snuggle with their main squeeze." 

San Bernardino's cruisers would be chased away in the 1970s, when city leaders attempted to enforce a downtown redevelopment effort. Ironically, the redevelopment effort never recouped the busy vitality that the cruisers brought to the city center. 

And today, it is fond nostalgia for that time that is celebrated during the Stater Bros. Route 66 Rendezvous, an event that is supported enthusiastically by city leaders. 

As Neal Baker, founder of Baker's Burgers, expressed it in his 2007 talk to the local history society, "Downtown San Bernardino used to be quite the place. It was a very exciting time. You get a taste of it during the Rendezvous, but that only comes around once a year, unfortunately."


So let's bring it back


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Mar 9 2011, 12:57 PM~20051401
> *Just an interesting article i found.
> The coming of the freeway in the 1950s and '60s brought permanent changes to the city's traffic flow. The east-west 10 Freeway siphoned traffic from the east-west Third and Fifth streets, and the north-south 215 Freeway, with all its exits routing traffic to the east, diverted traffic from Mount Vernon Avenue.
> 
> ...


Big Al, 
Thanks for the article. This was the place, back in the 60's-70's. Everyone would cruise up and down 'E" street. Hopefully we can get this up and running. I just talked to Steve Portias who was quoted in this article. We would really like to everyone show up and have a good time.


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

to all car clubs and solo riders together we can bring this back


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Mar 9 2011, 01:57 PM~20051401
> *Just an interesting article i found.
> The coming of the freeway in the 1950s and '60s brought permanent changes to the city's traffic flow. The east-west 10 Freeway siphoned traffic from the east-west Third and Fifth streets, and the north-south 215 Freeway, with all its exits routing traffic to the east, diverted traffic from Mount Vernon Avenue.
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about good job BIG AL :biggrin:


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Mar 9 2011, 07:19 PM~20054070
> *thats what im talking about good job BIG AL :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 9 2011, 08:20 AM~20050007
> *do you have a map of the route i have family a few blocks from the orange show
> *


It's on "E" Street between 14th Street to the North and 4th Street to the South in San Bernardino.


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

Please note The star doesnt mean anything. Just a random star. Do not go to the star. :nono: 










Some of us are gonna meet at the Target parking lot off E street and orange show road before the cruise. We will roll out at 6pm.

1. It's just off the 10 fwy 
and 
2. Lots of parking.


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Mar 9 2011, 10:10 PM~20056296
> *Please note The star doesnt mean anything. Just a random star. Do not go to the star. :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good big al


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

New flyer, thanks to BIG AL 909


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Mar 10 2011, 09:59 AM~20058567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Times IE just doin what we can for lowriding.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Mar 9 2011, 11:57 AM~20051401
> *Just an interesting article i found.
> The coming of the freeway in the 1950s and '60s brought permanent changes to the city's traffic flow. The east-west 10 Freeway siphoned traffic from the east-west Third and Fifth streets, and the north-south 215 Freeway, with all its exits routing traffic to the east, diverted traffic from Mount Vernon Avenue.
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldslow85_@Mar 10 2011, 11:38 AM~20058831
> *Nice...
> *


RIIIIIIIIIIIICKY :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 13 2011, 07:37 PM~20084352
> *March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Mar 17 2011, 12:11 PM~20113957
> *
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> We are trying to make this first cruise event a success, so we can continue monthly. Please obey traffic lights, do not block intersections, park legally (3 wheeling, switch hitting); Traffic laws will be enforced. After the first one, anyone who has comment/suggestions to improve it, let us know. Thanks to everyone for their help, hope to see all of you out there. :yes: :h5:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> > We are trying to make this first cruise event a success, so we can continue monthly. Please obey traffic lights, do not block intersections, park legally (3 wheeling, switch hitting); Traffic laws will be enforced. After the first one, anyone who has comment/suggestions to improve it, let us know. Thanks to everyone for their help, hope to see all of you out there. :yes: :h5:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## marios66caprice (Jan 25, 2011)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Mar 18 2011, 03:13 PM~20123372
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :boink:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

By feedback from other car clubs, we have extended the cruise route on E Street = from Orange Show Road on the South to 14th Street on the North.
This will give us more Cruise Route.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Mar 10 2011, 08:59 AM~20058567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Mar 22 2011, 05:17 PM~20154205
> *:h5:
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :h5: :x: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Mar 25 2011, 06:10 AM~20176367
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Mar 10 2011, 08:59 AM~20058567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LAST TIME LETS MAKE IT FOURTY OR MORE :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD

ADD YOURSELF TO ROLL CALL IF YOUR COMING OUT! CHECK THE TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586677


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

this going to be a bad ass crusie


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Mar 29 2011, 05:15 PM~20212403
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Back in the late 70's and early 80's I used to cruise my 69 Olds Cutty on E st. but also up and down Mt. Vernon and then we would kick it at Guadalupe Park and have some cold ones on them hot summer nights with the older Homies and those were the good old days in Berdo.
:barf: :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 30 2011, 10:09 PM~20223856
> *Back in the late 70's and early 80's I used to cruise my 69 Olds Cutty on E st. but also up and down Mt. Vernon and then we would kick it at Guadalupe Park and have some cold ones on them hot summer nights with the older Homies and those were the good old days in Berdo.
> :barf:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


THATS WUTS UP RITE THERE !!!!


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!TOMORROW!!!tomorrow!!!!
TOMORROW !!! tomorrow!!!!APRIL 2nd
:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TOMORROW!!!!tomorrow!!!!TOMORROW SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY !!! today TODAY AT 4pm !!!! 
TODAY TODAY TODAY 4pm!!!

:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TODay !!!! TODAY!!!! today! SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Mar 10 2011, 08:59 AM~20058567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: bump


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:22 PM~20270602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pic's from the cruise :dunno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Apr 6 2011, 07:09 AM~20272341
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:22 PM~20270602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Apr 6 2011, 10:18 PM~20280115
> *
> *


thanks for the bump see u guys out there


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Apr 6 2011, 01:46 AM~20271533
> *any pic's from the cruise :dunno:
> *


ya start with this link, enjoy ,, it was a great turnout :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=586677&st=100


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Apr 7 2011, 06:59 AM~20281173
> *thanks for the bump see u guys out there
> *


See you there! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

one more week for cruizing forcast 80 degrees :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

OntariO Classics calling on all Car Clubs and Solo Riders to come Cruisin’ on a Sunday Afternoon. This is not the normal cruise night were we get to one locations and park the cars. This is an actual Cruise. OntariO Classics will be cruisin’ through OntariO and some surounding city to give the people a reminder that Lowriding is still here and can be done in a positive way for all of the community to enjoy. 

Date: April 10 2011
Meet Time: 3:30pm 
Location: wienerschnitzel parking lot off Euclid and Francis in the
city of Ontario

Roll Out Time: 4pm to John Galvin Park
4:30 move out to Sonic Burgers off 4th and Miliken
6:00 on to King Taco off Mountain 
6:30 back to Wienerschnitzel to hang out and talk about the
cruise 

So get those rides clean get that music ready to bump and let the family know we are going Cruisin' on a Sunday Afternoon the way they did back in the day.


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Apr 10 2011, 02:43 AM~20302205
> *OntariO Classics calling on all Car Clubs and Solo Riders to come Cruisin’ on a Sunday Afternoon. This is not the normal cruise night were we get to one locations and park the cars. This is an actual Cruise. OntariO Classics will be cruisin’ through OntariO and some surounding city to give the people a reminder that Lowriding is still here and can be done in a positive way for all of the community to enjoy.
> 
> Date: April 10 2011
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT FOR E ST


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 11 2011, 07:29 PM~20314481
> * TTT
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

get ready 4 more day


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:yes: :h5:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

HAPPY TIMES EVENTS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

3 days to go; weather 84 degrees; :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

To The Top 4 cruizing  :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Apr 13 2011, 12:27 PM~20329481
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 13 2011, 05:14 AM~20326989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cruise Route: North to 14th Street;
South to Orange Show Road 
Any car, any make/model, can cruise up and down
"E Street" like the old cruising days. 
There is no set ending time. All Free!!!!

Some place to kick back (supporters of the cruise) 
Burger Mania, Juan Pollo (big parking lot in back) 
and Ray’s Deli (across from Pep Boys).

Traffic laws will be enforced! Let’s make it fun/safe.


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 13 2011, 06:14 AM~20326989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 13 2011, 04:47 PM~20332046
> *Cruise Route: North to 14th Street;
> South to Orange Show Road
> Any car, any make/model, can cruise up and down
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 14 2011, 10:08 AM~20337529
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 15 2011, 08:18 AM~20344921
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 14 2011, 09:08 AM~20337529
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

First Cruise: 1 day to go; weather 90 degrees; :biggrin:

Cruise Route: North to 14th Street;
South to Orange Show Road 
Any car, any make/model, can cruise up and down
"E Street" like the old cruising days. 
There is no set ending time. All Free!!!!

Some place to kick back (supporters of the cruise) 
Burger Mania, Juan Pollo (big parking lot in back) 
and Ray’s Deli (across from Pep Boys).

Traffic laws will be enforced! Let’s make it fun/safe.


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Happy Times_@Apr 15 2011, 08:41 PM~20349400
> *ttt
> *


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spank1959_@Apr 15 2011, 08:58 PM~20349536
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

see u all at the cruise :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

First Cruise: 6 hours to go; weather 90 degrees; :biggrin:

Cruise Route: North to 14th Street;
South to Orange Show Road 
Any car, any make/model, can cruise up and down
"E Street" like the old cruising days. 
There is no set ending time. All Free!!!!

Some place to kick back (supporters of the cruise) 
Burger Mania, Juan Pollo (big parking lot in back) 
and Ray’s Deli (across from Pep Boys).

Traffic laws will be enforced! Let’s make it fun/safe.
[/quote]

  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> First Cruise: 6 hours to go; weather 90 degrees; :biggrin:
> 
> Cruise Route: North to 14th Street;
> South to Orange Show Road
> ...


x100
  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> x100
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


[/quote]


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

tonight was the BIZZNESS!!!any body who didnt ride missed out :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 17 2011, 12:33 AM~20356617
> *tonight was the BIZZNESS!!!any body who didnt ride missed out :biggrin:
> *


X2 was pack..  had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 17 2011, 12:33 AM~20356617
> *tonight was the BIZZNESS!!!any body who didnt ride missed out :biggrin:
> *


x2 it was cool cruising it around seeing all different types of cars, not much clowning around just showing off rides. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks to all car clubs solo riders and bikers 4 help making this a kick ass cruise there were 178 cars 25 bikes lets make next month even bigger


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

C:\Users\Gibby\Pictures\Cruisin on E Street 2011-04-17C:\Users\Gibby\Pictures\Cruisin on E Street 2011-04-17\003.AVI\002.C:\Users\Gibby\Pictures\Cruisin on E Street 2011-04-17\005.AVIAVI 

Thanks to all for abiding by the laws and making this a sucessful cruise; 178 cars,, 25 bikes. See you next month, May 21st, 6pm - 10 pm; meeting at Target Parking Lot 6pm


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 17 2011, 08:46 AM~20357599
> *C:\Users\Gibby\Pictures\Cruisin on E Street 2011-04-17C:\Users\Gibby\Pictures\Cruisin on E Street 2011-04-17\003.AVI\002.C:\Users\Gibby\Pictures\Cruisin on E Street 2011-04-17\005.AVIAVI
> 
> Thanks to all for abiding by the laws and making this a sucessful cruise; 178 cars,, 25 bikes.  See you next month, May 21st, 6pm - 10 pm; meeting at Target Parking Lot 6pm
> *


Thanks for making the cruise a great success. Great Fun, Great Night, Great cars and bikes. But most of all great people.....


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

next cruise may 21


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 17 2011, 12:33 AM~20356617
> *tonight was the BIZZNESS!!!any body who didnt ride missed out :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

The homie Rusty told me it was packed with cars. Looks like I missed a good one see you on the next one :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 17 2011, 01:23 PM~20359126
> *The homie Rusty told me it was packed with cars. Looks like I missed a good one see you on the next one :biggrin:
> *


   c u in may


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

HAPPY TIMES EVENTS AND FRIENDS HAD A GREAT TIME AT CRUISING E ST, LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AGAIN AT THE NEXT ONE MAY 21ST AFTER HAPPY TIMES EVENTS CAR AND BIKE SHOW AT THE EAGLES CLUB 895 E. 9 TH ST. SAN BDNO 10 AM TO 5 PM SEE U THERE


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Happy Times_@Apr 17 2011, 06:37 PM~20360773
> *HAPPY TIMES EVENTS AND FRIENDS HAD A GREAT TIME AT CRUISING E ST, LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AGAIN AT THE NEXT ONE MAY 21ST AFTER HAPPY TIMES EVENTS  CAR AND BIKE SHOW AT THE EAGLES CLUB 895 E. 9 TH ST. SAN BDNO 10 AM TO 5 PM SEE U THERE
> *


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

do u have more pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

To The Top :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 18 2011, 09:54 PM~20369289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: To The Top may 21st


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

http://youtu.be/kL6keN3-3SA?hd=1


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

https://cid-38bb70fb9c7c9b56.skydrive.live....=zdxz6R6mpks%24 

Cruising E Street, San Berdoo, Pictures-Sat, April 16


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

http://cid-38bb70fb9c7c9b56.photos.live.co...x/Album/002.AVI

video - Cruisin on E Street :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:48 AM~20381935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  pictures & video of the first cruise on page 11


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2011, 07:38 AM~20371845
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up John I see you :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 13 2011, 06:14 AM~20326989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 22 2011, 02:43 PM~20397379
> *What up John I see you :biggrin:
> *


its all good angel ill see u this weekend at camp rustys :biggrin:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2011, 06:38 AM~20371845
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@Apr 18 2011, 07:54 PM~20369289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cruisin on E Street, part 2 on May 21, hope to see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 29 2011, 08:03 PM~20451381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Cruise Route: North to 14th Street
 South to Orange Show Road 
Any car, any make/model, can cruise up and down
"E Street" like the old cruising days. 6 PM-10PM

Supporters of the cruise: Burger Mania, Juan Pollo (big 
parking lot in back), Ray’s Deli (across from Pep Boys) 
& Jose’s Mexican Food.

SBPD requests legal parking (pull in forward, 
do not back in) & no switch hitting.
Traffic laws will be enforced! Let’s make it fun/safe.


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@May 2 2011, 09:10 PM~20471180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

MEL ENTERTAINMENT 2ND ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW MEL ENTERTAINMENT JOIN FORCES WITH 
SONS OF ITALY 
TO SUPPORT FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC 
INVITES ALL 
MODELS OF CARS , HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , CLASSIC , DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUBS , TRUCKS , SUV'S , SCION'S , PT CRUISER , MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , PEDAL CARS 

FAMILY EVENT FREE TO ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS
RAFFEL,50/50,VENDOR BOOTHS,TROPHYS,MUISC DJ,FACE PAINTING & SNOW CONES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD AND FULL BAR INSIDE AIR CONDITIONED FACILITY 
SUPPLIED BY SONS OF ITALY
TO SUPPORT SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS & 
VARIOUS CHARITIES

$10.00 EVENT FEE CASH ONLY !!!

ROLL IN TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
SATURDAY AUGUST 13 , 2011
11:00 AM TILL 5:00 PM 
SONS OF ITALY 9420 SIERRA AVE
FONTANA , CA 92335
SPECIAL GUEST 
FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC
WEBSITE <<<<< 
WW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM
ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT:
[email protected]
LUIS - 909-248-5665 ELAINE - 909-631-5189

SPONSORS AND VENDORS
OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY , INFAMOUS CAR CLUB ,
ROYAL FLUSH CAR CLUB , SCION KREATIONZ , YASSI'S PHOTOGRAPHY,
CARE SIGNWORKS , KOO KAT CREATIONS, CANTU GRAPHICS 
SO CAL RENEGADE ROLLER GIRLZ, HILTON GARDEN INN FONTANA ,
JOHN ELWAY CROWN TOYOTA/SCION , BANSHEE AUTO TUNIN, 
ALMA DE MEXICO CRAFTS FROM MEXICO , XS ENERGY DRINK , 
SERGIOS MEXICAN RESTAURANT UPLAND & GLENDORA ,
TACO BELL OF CHINO HILLS 
DAVE'S CUSTOM TROPHIES AND PLAQUES & SPORTS PRODUCTS


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@May 2 2011, 07:10 PM~20471180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 10 2011, 09:13 PM~20527243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool show


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

one more week everyone get your rides ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: d -day may 21st


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

6PM - 10 PM
Cruise Route: North to 14th Street
South to Orange Show Road 

Any car, any make/model, can cruise up and down
"E Street" like the old cruising days. 

Supporters of the cruise: Burger Mania, Juan Pollo (big 
parking lot in back), Ray’s Deli (across from Pep Boys) 
& Jose’s Mexican Food.

SBPD requests legal parking (pull in forward, 
do not back in) & no switch hitting.
Traffic laws will be enforced! Let’s make it fun/safe.

  May 21, going to "Happy Times Events Car Show", then to "Cruising on E Street'


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@May 15 2011, 05:18 PM~20558452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

2 more days


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

see u all tonight


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

great turn out c u next month


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:  
5-21-11


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 22 2011, 10:37 PM~20608241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Another great turn out, thanks to all who came out to cruise. See you next month, June 18th


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gjbotello_@May 24 2011, 05:08 AM~20617057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: x10


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## eldee (Oct 19, 2007)

ayala park every sunday 4pm until


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eldee_@May 24 2011, 11:32 AM~20618296
> *ayala park every sunday 4pm until
> *


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 22 2011, 09:44 PM~20607456
> *:biggrin:
> 5-21-11
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Another great turn out, thanks to all who came out to cruise. See you next month, June 18th
[/quote]


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@May 24 2011, 10:37 PM~20623892
> *bump
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: c u guys next month


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@May 25 2011, 06:30 AM~20624760
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: c u guys next month
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :wave:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 25 2011, 05:36 AM~20624774
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :wave:
> *


whats up mark :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: To The Top


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

*see you on the 18th*




gjbotello said:


>


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsupne more week


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM!1 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Blvd Ray (Jun 15, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

THE HOOD LIFE CC has had a good time everytime we've been there cant wait for next week TTMFT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

MR50CHEVY said:


> THE HOOD LIFE CC has had a good time everytime we've been there cant wait for next week TTMFT


thanks homie c u sat


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

see u there


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

Had a great time..


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

once again thanks 4 all of the support had a great turn out c u all 4 the next one july 16


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

lo nuestro said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LIKE THE SONG I MADE SAYS "BRING THE BLVD BACK" REQUEST IT ON UR LOCAL RADIO STATION AND LETS BRING IT BACK!!!!
http://youtu.be/w5nhX8jSXM8


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

one more week lets get all car clubs and solo rider from IE out there:thumbsup:


----------



## Blvd Ray (Jun 15, 2011)

What's up Michael...TruchA will be there to support.TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CAR WASH LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB _







CAR WASH_ 

*







CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA







TOO

COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

gjbotello said:


> Should be a nice night to cruise, see you Saturday, July 16; All car clubs & solo riders welcome, Let's all meet at Target Parking Lot at 6 pm to make the first cruise of the night a good one. Remember: all traffic laws will be enforced!


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::h5:


gjbotello said:


> gjbotello said:
> 
> 
> > Should be a nice night to cruise, see you Saturday, July 16; All car clubs & solo riders welcome, Let's all meet at Target Parking Lot at 6 pm to make the first cruise of the night a good one. Remember: all traffic laws will be enforced!


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

sp00kyi3 said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

gjbotello said:


> gjbotello said:
> 
> 
> > Should be a nice night to cruise, see you Saturday, July 16; All car clubs & solo riders welcome, Let's all meet at Target Parking Lot at 6 pm to make the first cruise of the night a good one. Remember: all traffic laws will be enforced!
> ...


----------



## BOOM!1 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

get those rides ready 2 more days:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:hno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837
> 
> SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

:420: im going to try n make it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

ra8drfan said:


> :420: im going to try n make it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 hope to see u there


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

mrmc1959 said:


> hope to see u there


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## FuckU (Jul 16, 2011)

:thumbsup: sweet


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

See you tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

gjbotello said:


> gjbotello said:
> 
> 
> > Should be a nice night to cruise, see you Saturday, July 16; All car clubs & solo riders welcome, Let's all meet at Target Parking Lot at 6 pm to make the first cruise of the night a good one. Remember: all traffic laws will be enforced!
> ...


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElilStyle (Jul 27, 2008)

Real shame the police messed up a good thing


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

who ever fuked up crusin e street ,fuk you and go to hell !cops every where


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks to all who mess it up for all the rest of us!!! "Bringing Back Cruising on E Street" has been shut down, without warning, thanks to the San Bernardino Police Department. It was a good thing while it lasted!!!


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

gjbotello said:


> Thanks to all who mess it up for all the rest of us!!! "Bringing Back Cruising on E Street" has been shut down, without warning, thanks to the San Bernardino Police Department. It was a good thing while it lasted!!!


 YUP FUK THOSE ASSHOLES,SHIT WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED,NOW WERE DO WE CRUISE


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

That's the fuckin truth. Was good last month. Got pulled over for no front license plate today. Chicken shit cops. Don't give a fuck, I'm still gonna ride locked up and keep reppin. ROYAL FAMILIA car club for L-I-F-E.


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

WTF happened??? We went all the way out there to get the stink eye by a bunch of cops!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sux the cruise.into.sunset event will be bac n.Aug


----------



## BOOM!1 (Jun 8, 2011)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Sux the cruise.into.sunset event will be bac n.Aug


 That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Sux the cruise.into.sunset event will be bac n.Aug


WERE THAT GONNA BE AT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i was gonna roll out there, but then i got a call from the homie who said its not worth wasting the gas. good looking out Marcel.


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

ROBLEDO said:


> i was gonna roll out there, but then i got a call from the homie who said its not worth wasting the gas. good looking out Marcel.


Thanx for da heads up John(regal ie)


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

u know wuts up rudy. fuckin s.b.p.d pigs told me that last month they pulled over 3 different lowriders and they boxed wiyh the cops thats why they shut it down.fuckin bullshit ass story.plus pig also told me they look at this website to find out info so if thats true FUCK YOU COPS/PIGSHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

REGAL 4 I.E said:


> u know wuts up rudy. fuckin s.b.p.d pigs told me that last month they pulled over 3 different lowriders and they boxed wiyh the cops thats why they shut it down.fuckin bullshit ass story.plus pig also told me they look at this website to find out info so if thats true FUCK YOU COPS/PIGSHIT!!!!!!!!!


fukthe s.b.p.d they cant deal with the crime,and shit so they go after the lowrider community,why cant they put all that effort on the real problem areas,not a fukin cruise night were the only major crime is flossen ur ride!and they wonder y they get no respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that this event was shut down by the cops but we just have to keep our heads up and roll with the punches. Once the cops see that the lowrider community is united and not looking for trouble. Then we cam enjoy this hobby of ours until then let's keep watching our backs and keep our heads up.


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hell look at all the Corvettes that drive around with no front license plates. One of our members got a ticket for having fuzzy dice hanging from his rear view mirror.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm sorry to hear that this event was shut down by the cops but we just have to keep our heads up and roll with the punches. Once the cops see that the lowrider community is united and not looking for trouble. Then we cam enjoy this hobby of ours until then let's keep watching our backs and keep our heads up.


YUP
http://youtu.be/nxcJW6bs5os


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

i thought it was shut down because of the race that was going on at the orange show. they usually have alot of cops because of all the tailgating and drinking that goes on. they had all the tow trucks parked at the spot we cruise, i dont think they were for us. also the cops spend all that money on having tow trucks and the traffic control, that anybody they saw was a target. (just my thought)


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleet_47 (May 31, 2008)

The cops were out there for the cruise. As a matter of fact I heard the cops saying they're on O.T. to patrol the cruise. Got pulled over out there. It sucks but that cruise is way too hot w/ cops.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

HUMMMMM GOT 2 CK. IT OUT!!! IM JUST NOT 2 KRAZY WITH THOSE COPS?:angry:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

we are working on saving this cruise. Keep Sat. Aug. 20 open, 6 pm - 9 pm, the last cruise for this year. More details to follow.:x::x:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

gjbotello said:


> we are working on saving this cruise. Keep Sat. Aug. 20 open, 6 pm - 9 pm, the last cruise for this year. More details to follow.:x::x:


Bringing Back Cruising on E Street is CANCELLED for August. The City Council, EDD, SBPD and fellow car enthusiasts are working on bringing it back next year. Will let everyone know if/when it happens.


----------



## Juan Pollo (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.cruzinestreet.com
*Cruzin E Street* Veterans Day Parade and Carshow. The Annual Cruizin E st. Veteran's Day Parade and Custom Car Show is sponsored by Juan Pollo Restaurants and is held around Veteran's Day each year at the Site of the Original McDonalds in San Bernardino, Calif.

Nov. 11, 2012


----------

